# Butter Cake with Blackberry Sauce



## sqwib (Jul 11, 2014)

Butter Cake with Blackberry Sauce













20140705201.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 11, 2014


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jul 11, 2014)

Squib!  You can't just post that picture without providing the recipe! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    That sure does look good!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 11, 2014)

The wifey made it, I'll get the recipe up when I get it from her.

The blackberry sauce is just blackberries cooked down with a bit of water, as its reducing some vinegar and sugar is added and cooked until its thick.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok, excuse my ignorance, maybe its a regional thing, but what is "Butter Cake"?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2014)

SQWIB oh my..... stealing the bride's recipes......

We all will anxiously await that recipe. Sure does look good!

You're a lucky man!


----------

